# Tankless $



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Have installed several Rinnai s . They go for 
(furnished & Installed ) $ 3,000 - $ 3800 .

Am I WAY out there , or in the ball park ?? 

Any of you gals /guys have a set price ,,,,, till you see the job?

Thanks,
Cal


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope. Each job is different, especially when we do mainly and almost exclusively remodels. So the price is all over the place.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah ,,, that's true . Can be easy or a nightmare .
Cal


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm doing my 3rd this year (Noritz) on Wednesday. All have or will be outside installs using Pex water distribution located as close to the gas meter as allowable. All have had crawl spaces with the first one being the worst. All have had the isolator kits, #1 and #3 will have remote temp controllers.

#1 was originally priced at $3583.00 but dropped to $3098.00 when I realized that the recess wall box would not work on the location we selected. This price was a bit low on retrospect.

#2 went in last week for $3977.00 w/o the remote temp controller. This was one was priced properly in my view.

#3 goes in on Wed. for $4483.00 and will require about 60' of water pipe. I'll let you know how this one goes but seems pretty straightforward w/plenty of room in the cs.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

So you're having good luck with existing gas lines or have you had to upgrade them?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Upgrades on all of them. That's why I put them as close to the meter as possible. I would expect that they will always need upgrading. Here we have 2 types of systems. Older homes will be regulated down to .5 psi at the meter. Newer systems will be 2 psig and regulated somewhere near the outlets. In every case so far either the existing line is not large enough and generally will require running the proper size from somewhere close to the meter anyway or if it's a 2# system the regulator is never properly sized and although it's not necessarily a requirement, I greatly prefer to branch off of the 2# so that the only thing being supplied by that branch is the tankless.


----------



## jjackson371 (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah we sell them for as much as 5g's


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

I've done over 30 the past couple of years. Love em. I now try to qualify the customer over the phone. I give them an average price and if they are serious, then I'll go out and give them an estimate. Too many times in the past have I shot right out there only for them to say "Oh, thats much more than I want to spend".


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Only done about 5 here. It's hard to compete with the gas company who will finance them for 20yrs.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Cal how can i get an awsome graphic like yours above my name?


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*I just quoted rinnai*

install for 2 in succesion for 5400 this may be on the cheap side but i am getting the units for 800 a piece and to hook one up right next to the other one takes very little pipe and labor so I would say your price is good. If the homeowner is ok with it and your making money your price is always good.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I have installed somewhere around 250 - 300 tankless units in the past few years. I am the local technical advisor to a few manufactures for advanced issues in my areas. I also consult high end GC's on tankless design and advanced recirculation systems that maintain manu's warranties and save on utilities / wear and tear.
Each and every job is different, I too, will qualify clients over the phone to not waste my time. It usually goes like this. "my last 50 or so invoices average between 2500 - 4000. Sometimes I yap with the prospective and get a layout and know for the most part what the job will be.

It's a double edged knife in that more and more people are interested in tankless, but most have no idea what they go for. HO's are used to paying a grand for a new tanked heater, so to tripple that can be hard for them to swallow. I find that when it's a refferal it's almost a slam bam deal, but if it's a shopper, I give them a ball park, and rarly hear back from them.

One of these days I'll put together a photo section page of some installs to illistrate all kinds of different applications and installation situations. It's rare, but there are times tankless just doesn't make any sense. To date, the highest price I have charged for a gas line only for a tankless setup...12K. This is on an existing home, not new build.

THe best advise I can give you all, is bust your ass to sell and install as many tankless units as you can before the handymen grow bigger balls and start installing them. In my parts it seems every plumber is an expert in tankless, even when I charge them 250 an hour to inspect their poor performing systems. Get the market while it's still new and obtainable. If you market yourself correctly, you can be the tankless go to guy. That's whjat I did and in a market as big as mine, I do well with them. However the prices of competition is dropping....the days of 4-5K installs are going...going...gone, not just yet. 

In the words of Denis Leary: "Smoke em if ya got em"!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What part of the country are you selling them in?


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Cal how can i get an awsome graphic like yours above my name?


From the blue menu line, just above the banner ad, you'll see UserCP on the left. Click that and select Edit Avatar from the left hand column.

You can upload or link to any non-copy written image that is the right size. There are several avatar generating shareware titles out there to shrink and format your selection. 

Now, if you want to know where he got that one? I dunno. Its kinda sexy in a patriotic sort of way. Gad... Uncle Sam sexy? 

Someone shoot me.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> What part of the country are you selling them in?


 
North & West Los Angeles - Ventura - Santa Barbara Counties.


----------

